# Dw yes or No >Bentley 6



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dw yes or No >


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, liking that a lot...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It’s just a shame you can’t like something more than once. Yes, yes, yes, i liked the original concept coupe too and if i could afford one, would have one in a heartbeat


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

50% bigger than the new BMW Z4, and 200% better looking.

I hope the '6' is optional


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Absolutely YES!


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Front and side yes the back lets it down


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Yes, although there's something I don't like about the front lights


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Like that, all except for the "6" on the grille


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

transtek said:


> Like that, all except for the "6" on the grille


This, word by word!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes I like that


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes, think it'll look better in the flesh, but something a bit droopy about the front lights - could be the image or colour, but ???


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

In green paint like the prototype, I think it's the best looking car for a very long time.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Think these designers need there head looking at


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Actually, yes. I think that looks pretty nice. Well done Bently!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunning, apart from that painted number 6 on the grill which looks terrible! :thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes if they pay more attention to it's weight. Recent Benters have been way too lardy to pull off 'sports car'.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

THE CHAMP said:


> Front and side yes the back lets it down


Funny, I was going to say the opposite. The front looks to me like it every branch of the ugly tree on the way down but the back looks quite refined. Each to their own, I suppose.

Peter


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

A big yes.


----------

